# building a mud machine from a 2012 Grizzly 700



## Matt85 (May 7, 2018)

Hello all, as the title suggests im looking to turn a 2012 Grizzly 700 into a mud machine. so far ive got a Super ATV 2" lift, EPI clutch kit, High Lifter rad relocater kit, and my local shop is going to seal up and snorkel the vehicle. so the next thing is to find a good set of tires for this critter, at the moment im going to stay with the stock 12" wheels as its just not in the budget to buy new wheels.


the kind of riding ill be doing is woods trails, some hill climbing, a little sand, but the main focus will be some very deep (bottomless) mud holes. ive got a picture of one of the mud holes in question nearly swallowing an entire lifted Tacoma. i have another trail dedicated machine so i want this machine to be more of a dedicated mud machine. but i would still like to be able to follow my friends threw the other trails.


the tires im looking at are:
- Interco Interforce II 27x6x12
- Interco Black Mamba Lite 27x9x12
- Gorilla Silverback 28x10x12
- High Lifter Outlaw I 28x9.5x12


what are your thoughts?


thank you
-Matt


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I vote OL-1s cause they ..and the "Backs" are always a good choice. The Mombas are just too heavy for a 700 and the Interforce...well, there just isn't enough feadback yet on them.


----------



## Matt85 (May 7, 2018)

the weights are as followed:


Interco Interforce II 27x6x12: 43 pounds
Interco Black Mamba Lite 27x9x12: 39 pounds
Gorilla Silverback 28x10x12: 36 pounds
High Lifter Outlaw 28x9.5x12: 33 pounds


Tire lug size:



Interco Interforce II 27x6x12: 2.19"
Interco Black Mamba Lite 27x9x12: 1.34"
Gorilla Silverback 28x10x12: 1.75"
High Lifter Outlaw 28x9.5x12: 1.25"


I don't know how much of a difference there would be between 33 pound tires and 39 pound tires especially since the heavier tires are also an inch smaller in diameter. the Interforce II's are on there more to get opinions on them but they look terrible for trails and they are much heavier then the other tires. I like the Black Mamba Lite's because they look like they would hold up better on trails then the other options but still have some serious pulling power in the mud. but I have zero experience with any of these tires so the experience on this forum would be extremely helpful!


thank you
-matt


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Outlaw, but not that size... those 28's suck as far as ride quality. 

I would put the original outlaws on it, in a 29" size. skinny on the front, wide on the rear. 

If you're gonna be in bottomless mud you don't want skinny tires, skinny tires are meant to get down and find bottom. If there's no bottom, you'll never get anywhere.

You need a wider tire that's gonna have some flotation to it so it can push you along. Plus it will ride better on the trail.

Make sure you get a good clutch kit for it too. And always carry a spare belt.


----------



## Matt85 (May 7, 2018)

i was just reading about the 28" outlaws not being any good... something about the lug spacing causing a terrible ride. i wanted to avoid going larger then 28" tires to reduce the chance of breaking something (at least for the first set of tires i put on it). im leaning pretty heavily towards either the 27" black mamba lite's or the 28" gorilla silverback's. 

the clutch kit im using is a EPI mudder: Mudder Clutch Kit - 28-29.5" Tires - WE394670 - EPI

i see your point about the wide tires in the rear but wouldnt the extra weight of the wide tire cancel out the benefit? 

thanks all!
-matt


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No it wouldn't cancel it out. 

I would go with the 28" Backs if you're wanting to stick with a 28" tire.


----------

